# New to this, DSB question...



## Enjoy (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all,
My tank has been up for about three months, and this morning before I left for work I found a few snails, and a snail without a shell. Im new to all of this and I have tried doing some research on this. I have heard some people smash the snails and let their fish eat them. Just trying to get some advice. Can anyone refer me to a website that has a good list of the types of critters you do want and dont want. I know about flatworms and some others DSB critters, but just had never seen snails in my tank! haha, any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Enjoy (Jul 20, 2009)

Anybody? 

There are at least 25 super small snails. Some people say leave them, while one LFS said to take them all out, by sucking them out with WCs.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the snail without the shell sounds like a stomatella varia which are good and should reproduce for you in your tank. 
the small snails will be impossible to ID without a picture or at the very least a link to a picture that looks similiar with a description of its shell and so forth. most likely these hitched in on your live rock and you never noticed, which happens frequently when getting established live rock or coral colonies. if your adding corals i hope you pre-dip to avoid introducing pests. 

this may help:
Live Rock Hitch Hikers

anyways welcome to the forum.


----------

